# Kitchen Remodel... HELP!!!



## Homewrecker1989 (Jan 2, 2017)

Ok I sure wish I could post pictures from my phone on here but it won't allow me to. Please refer to Home Depot on what I have so far.

I am remodeling my house. So far I have laid 12 x 24 stick tiles called Petrified Wood (Home Depot) throughout my dining room, bathroom and kitchen. I redid all the cabinets in the kitchen with cherry wood stain and placed Laminate counter tops down, color called Typhoon Ice (Home Depot) Now I am at a stand still on a back splash that will flow good with my colors. So far it looks GREAT but definitely needs a backsplash. I was thinking about just going with a white to be on the safe side, but not sure. Also looking for a color for the remaining walls. The Typhoon Ice as well as the Petrified Wood flooring has bits of tan in it so I was thinking a tan but then again with my cherry wood cabinets, maybe a darker brownish/cherry color to accent my cabinets?

My kitchen size is 15' x 10'. 
Please help!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 2, 2017)

Try posting pics now. And  to House Repair Talk!


----------



## havasu (Jan 2, 2017)

If you post up a few pics, our contractors could give you some great ideas.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2017)

Or find the product at HD site and post the links.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 8, 2017)

How about purple? But then, there is no accounting for taste, is there? Put in whatever you like, instead of asking a bunch of strangers to decide for you.


----------

